# LG CX vs Samsung Q90T 4k tv



## Carsomyr (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a new 4k tv here in Canada. The two best deals I could find is a Samsung 55 inch y q90t 4k tv at 1350$ CAD OR an LG CX 55 inch oled 4k tv at 1840$ CAD

I hear that one of the downsides of the q90t is it doesn't support Dolby vision. So is the extra 500$ worth it in your opinion? 

What is the best 4k tv to buy right now around 1300$-2500$ CAD


----------



## ixi (Dec 26, 2020)

You're not paying 500 euro more for dolby. You are paying more for OLED. And OLED > everything else what have currently in screen technologies.


----------



## Jumbotron (Dec 26, 2020)

Like ixi said, picture quality wise, there is nothing like OLED panels.


----------



## Carsomyr (Dec 26, 2020)

Jumbotron said:


> Like ixi said, picture quality wise, there is nothing like OLED panels.



May I ask you guys another question:

Amongst the LG oled lineups from this year or prior years... What's the difference between the 

BX vs CX? 
CX vs GX? 

Apparently in many ways last year's lg c9 is better than this year's lg CX... Is that true?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes, LG's range is diversifying now and becoming mainstream which means the overall quality of the entire stack goes down. The good models now get reserved for the higher end price points.

Note that it is still not recommended to have static images on these OLED panels for too long. They're not fit for monitor/PC use cases.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 26, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> May I ask you guys another question:
> 
> Amongst the LG oled lineups from this year or prior years... What's the difference between the
> 
> ...


Rtings has some very in depth OLED reviews.  They do burn-in tests for months and it's not really a problem unless you use it at max brightness watching CNN for weeks straight. As long as the content is somewhat varied burn-in is a non issue.

Edit: have the B9. While the HDR brightness isn't the best coming from OLED, the panels totally make up for that in contrast and clarity. Zero light bleed anywhere.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Note that it is still not recommended to have static images on these OLED panels for too long. They're not fit for monitor/PC use cases.



I set a screensaver and forgot about it in December.

a year later and no burn in.  LG B9 2019 version.


----------



## Jumbotron (Dec 26, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I set a screensaver and forgot about it in December.
> 
> a year later and no burn in.  LG B9 2019 version.


Setting Window's Power management to turn the screen off after a few minutes of no use is OK  as well? I'm getting an OLED TV in the coming weeks to use it as a PC monitor as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 26, 2020)

CX hands down


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 26, 2020)

Rtings did a year long burn-in test on LG's OLEDs. It's basically a non issue unless you keep nothing but a single image for eternity. If you watch a movie or play a game from time to time, you won't have problems.



Carsomyr said:


> CX vs GX?


I belive there's next to no difference between them


----------



## Carsomyr (Dec 27, 2020)

What about Sony OLED TVs vs LG OLED TVs? 
Is Sony as good? I heard about the A8H


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2020)

Jumbotron said:


> Setting Window's Power management to turn the screen off after a few minutes of no use is OK  as well? I'm getting an OLED TV in the coming weeks to use it as a PC monitor as well.



Should be, but I do a screensaver with varied patterns just to act as a kind of wearleveling.  I'd imagine either is fine.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 27, 2020)

Will the C1 series have a 48in model, if so id wait for that.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2020)

dir_d said:


> Will the C1 series have a 48in model, if so id wait for that.



I believe there is a 48inch CX, isn't there?


----------



## GoldenTiger (Dec 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I believe there is a 48inch CX, isn't there?


Yes, but he's curious about the 2021 lineup, which so far hasn't shown a 48" version .


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 27, 2020)

Have both and Samsung is slightly better.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Have both and Samsung is slightly better.



I guess it depends on the room.  Samsung LED tech can certainly get BRIGHTER, and thus may be better at things like HDR, but it's contrast ratio and response times are inferior.

Also do be advised that the black level is currently inconsistent in gsync mode on ALL LG OLED TVs, resulting in flickering.  They have been promising a fix for some time but if it was an easy fix, we'd have it by now...


----------



## Night (Dec 27, 2020)

LG dropped DTS audio support for 2020 models, including my 65" Nano 91, I was more than annoyed after I realized this when I bought the TV. Regarding the listed TVs, I'd  add extra cash for OLED, price difference isn't all that terible as it is here, but the display is superior to anything on the reasonable market. LG's 55" OLED costs almost double the TV I bought, and this 65" wasn't cheap to begin with.

Also note that most of the movies on BluRay have DTS audio with no alternative (E-)AC-3 track.


----------



## Dixevil (Dec 27, 2020)

I have LG CX 55" and it's the best tv I ever had, so it's definetely worth adding a little extra


----------



## ixi (Dec 27, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> What about Sony OLED TVs vs LG OLED TVs?
> Is Sony as good? I heard about the A8H



Sony is using LG oled technology . LG patented OLED technology in TV's. Soo if you see tv with OLED then it uses LG technology/screen.




R-T-B said:


> I guess it depends on the room.  Samsung LED tech can certainly get BRIGHTER, and thus may be better at things like HDR, but it's contrast ratio and response times are inferior.
> 
> Also do be advised that the black level is currently inconsistent in gsync mode on ALL LG OLED TVs, resulting in flickering.  They have been promising a fix for some time but if it was an easy fix, we'd have it by now...



Samsung QLED is nice thing as well ( but it doesnt go near the technology OLED ). Colors are unrealistic/unreal, but then again it depends on the viewer if he likes it.


----------



## nurgle (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a CX 55. Amazing TV, Linus Techtips did a video on it ref usage with a PC


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I set a screensaver and forgot about it in December.
> 
> a year later and no burn in.  LG B9 2019 version.



A year... great. But studies show burn in happens within the 5 year mark if you have static screen elements. This is not a YMMV case. Its a fact.









						Real Life OLED Burn-In Test on 6 TVs
					

There are concerns about OLED long-term performance due to the possibility of burn-in. We bought 6 LG OLED C7 to play real, non-altered content. It should give you a better idea of what to expect depending on what you watch on your TV.




					www.rtings.com


----------



## ixi (Dec 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A year... great. But studies show burn in happens within the 5 year mark if you have static screen elements. This is not a YMMV case. Its a fact.



And in 5 years you will have a new tv and that's a fact.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2020)

ixi said:


> And in 5 years you will have a new tv and that's a fact.



Thats very short for a TV or monitor. Note also: within five years - the image will already lose in brightness long before that.

To each their own but denial of facts with N=1 examples of a user with a year old device are of zero value and dare I say a bit misleading.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A year... great. But studies show burn in happens within the 5 year mark if you have static screen elements. This is not a YMMV case. Its a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article you linked
"Our stance remains the same, we don't expect most people who watch varied content without static areas to experience burn-in issues with an OLED TV.
So unless you are doing nothing but looking at the desktop for hours every day, it's a non issue.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 27, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> May I ask you guys another question:
> 
> Amongst the LG oled lineups from this year or prior years... What's the difference between the
> 
> ...


B line is entry level, weaker processor from the rest of the line and more limited ports (fewer hdmi 2.1)
C line is standard, most balanced. Better image processor than B line, 4 hdmi 2.1 ports.
G line is pretty much premium but from technical point of view its the same as C. It is made for wall mounting while C comes with a stand.
Z line is 8K.
The difference between B and C price wise is narrow enough to make the C line most popular.

As for rtings burn in test its really not comparable to real life use case.


----------



## Carsomyr (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm not worried about burn in issues at all. I use my tv 90% of the time for movie watching and tv shows. I almost never have static logos or stuff of the like. So yes, OLED is definitely an option for me. 

Plus I come from using a Panasonic st60. Which is a glorious 1080p tv with near perfect color accuracy and it had what I still think is an amazing picture quality. Deep blacks and all that 

So yeah, I'm leaning towards OLED. The reason why I've been considering samanung is because I've got a contact which allows me to get a q90t for 500-600$ less than any boxing day sales price. So about 500-600$ less than an OLED counter part. 

As for the Sony A8H no one has commented. How good is the Sony A8H compared to the Lg CX? 

As for my own opinion. My research brings me to the conclusion that my best purchase would be an LG C9 and NOT an LG CX because it seems it has a lot of downgrades compared to the C9... Even if its a more recent model...


----------



## dir_d (Dec 27, 2020)

If you want to go oled and its not for gaming, go for the best and get the latest Panasonic oled. That oled is the st60 of oleds.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 27, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> As for the Sony A8H no one has commented. How good is the Sony A8H compared to the Lg CX?


Its still LG's OLED panel, so there shouldnt be that much difference between CX and A8H in terms of picture quality. Nothing a bit of calibration cant bring to an even.
Sony doesnt have VRR nor adaptive sync, and LG does.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> From the article you linked
> "Our stance remains the same, we don't expect most people who watch varied content without static areas to experience burn-in issues with an OLED TV.
> So unless you are doing nothing but looking at the desktop for hours every day, it's a non issue.



Varied content is not desktop/monitor use. You always have a GUI to deal with.

Don't go deluding yourselves because OLED looks so nice. Its just a fact there is image retention, don't beat around the bush here. LG has many bandaids to reduce that, but they all hit panel longevity in one way or another. That includes the brightness alterations they do - you will end up with a dull image sooner when using it as a monitor; and OLED Is likely to be pushed to max brightness anyway because the panels are not the brightest ones around to begin with.

This is what rtings has tested. Even the *varying *broadcast logo's in the corners are problematic.

Other than that, no need to convince me, because you simply won't - but feel free to shoot for it yourself and experience it first hand.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A year... great. But studies show burn in happens within the 5 year mark if you have static screen elements. This is not a YMMV case. Its a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, 5 year mark maybe but...  They tested the C7 series also which is known to be massively worse at burnin.

It's far from a fact with latest displays, as they are already showing early signs of improvement.  I could not have done my same behaviors on a C7.  And even if it does develop burn in in 5 years that's pretty damn good mileage, honestly.



Vayra86 said:


> but feel free to shoot for it yourself and experience it first hand.



I have, thanks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, 5 year mark maybe but...  They tested the C7 series also which is known to be massively worse at burnin.
> 
> It's far from a fact with latest displays, as they are already showing early signs of improvement.  I could not have done my same behaviors on a C7.  And even if it does develop burn in in 5 years that's pretty damn good mileage, honestly.
> 
> ...



Thing is, those newer technologies are not in all OLED TVs so you have to apply real due diligence here. Its risky especially from anyone other than LG at this time.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Dec 27, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> I'm not worried about burn in issues at all. I use my tv 90% of the time for movie watching and tv shows. I almost never have static logos or stuff of the like. So yes, OLED is definitely an option for me.
> 
> Plus I come from using a Panasonic st60. Which is a glorious 1080p tv with near perfect color accuracy and it had what I still think is an amazing picture quality. Deep blacks and all that
> 
> ...


I have b8 and cx... other than size difference they both provide excellent picture quality...I can't tell the difference.  I use them as both monitors and TV's.  I upscale some pretty poor quality old stuff that was recorded on vhs or svhs and they both are pretty much the same... though flaws are naturally a bit more noticeable on the larger screen at the same viewing distance.
So two generations and as far as pic quality no difference.  Reading of the difference between 9 and X I'd go with X unless there was good price on 9 but really either is going to be great.
BTW I had a b7 with over 60k hours on it when I broke it...no burn in... though I did use a screen saver to be safe and I find full bright way too bright so I turn it down quite a bit.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Its risky especially from anyone other than LG at this time.



LG makes all large size OLED panels, even in other brands.



Vayra86 said:


> Thing is, those newer technologies are not in all OLED TVs so you have to apply real due diligence here. Its risky especially from anyone other than LG at this time.



Due dilegence is indeed always called for.


----------

